# When is LGA 1155 coming back?



## Ankur (Feb 23, 2011)

I was right away going to buy i5 - 2500k and I noticed that LGA 1155 motherboards aren't available. I do know there is some technical problem but when are they coming back? and what is the problem/error?


----------



## fastdude (Feb 23, 2011)

Ankur said:


> I was right away going to buy i5 - 2500k and I noticed that LGA 1155 motherboards aren't available. I do know there is some technical problem but when are they coming back? and what is the problem/error?



http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2379241,00.asp
Should answer your questions. 

Intel are shipping Sandy Bridge again about now, but it'll be a few weeks before major stores get stock of the motherboards with the fault-free chipset


----------



## Ankur (Feb 23, 2011)

fastdude said:


> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2379241,00.asp
> Should answer your questions.
> 
> Intel are shipping Sandy Bridge again about now, but it'll be a few weeks before major stores get stock of the motherboards with the fault-free chipset



Well I am almost going to buy the i5- 2500k, will the LGA 1155 mobos be back in march start?


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 23, 2011)

Heard every thing from mid March to mid April. Probably around the same time Bulldozer hits the market.


----------



## Ankur (Feb 23, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> Heard every thing from mid March to mid April. Probably around the same time Bulldozer hits the market.


A local computer guy told me that he has got a 1155 mobo, should I buy from him?


----------



## Drenlin (Feb 23, 2011)

^ Ask him if it's the new version, or the old version with the bug in the SATA ports. Or, just ask him when he got it in stock...the fixed versions have only just started shipping, so if it's more than a few weeks it's the old one.

If it _is_ the old one, the only problem s that the SATA II ports can burn out. If you just use the SATA III ports, you won't have any problems. That's feasible for the standard 1HDD/1DVD setup...more if it's one of those boards with extra (more than 2) SATA III ports. You should also be able to get it fix by the manufacturer for free. So really it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Twist86 (Feb 24, 2011)

The new versions should be pumping out in April or so they say. I wouldn't buy one till you see them on Newegg again.


----------



## Ankur (Feb 24, 2011)

Drenlin said:


> ^ Ask him if it's the new version, or the old version with the bug in the SATA ports. Or, just ask him when he got it in stock...the fixed versions have only just started shipping, so if it's more than a few weeks it's the old one.
> 
> If it _is_ the old one, the only problem s that the SATA II ports can burn out. If you just use the SATA III ports, you won't have any problems. That's feasible for the standard 1HDD/1DVD setup...more if it's one of those boards with extra (more than 2) SATA III ports. You should also be able to get it fix by the manufacturer for free. So really it's not that big of a deal.


I have a PATA dvd drive, I am not really sure what is SATA II and III, I think he has the older version of the mobo, so should I buy. He also has i5 760, but the difference in the price of 2500k and 760 isn't much but there is a large diff in performance.


----------

